# New here and need help



## Chicknhawk1999 (Aug 11, 2015)

My wife and I have been married almost 17 years and have been together over 18. We have a 16yo son. It all started to go down hill in 2008 when I had a emotional affair that lasted about 2 months. We ended up separating for about 6 month. Once we were back together things seemed to get better. But over time we seemed to argue a lot and my wife became more and more distant. This brings us to our current point in time. As of now she says she does not love me anymore an that the marriage is over. She moved out of our house and in with her sister 2 weeks ago. I know they say once the wife says that it's over and she wants a divorce it is hard to ever get them back. But this woman is my soulmate she has been in my life for half my life we have never gone more than a day or 2 apart since we got together so this is killing me since I do have severe depression and anxiety(on meds to help). But my heart still flutters when I see her and she is all I can think about. She says that I should just give up on her and move on cause she is done. She is the love of my life please help me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afab (Jul 28, 2015)

What kind of advice are you looking for. How to get her back. Where does your son fit into all this.
We really have to know a lot more of what you argue about. Your EA was a long time ago and best forgotten about.


----------



## Chicknhawk1999 (Aug 11, 2015)

I want to get her back. We fight a lot about her going out all the time, an about how I'm not the same man that she married. My son is doing ok with the situation. He would rather all of us be together but he hates hearing us argue. My wife says she has been trying for years to get that butterflies she used to have for me back but it's just not there anymore.


----------

